# Crivo do contraditório



## camilato

Traducción jurídica:

"Ele disse com todas as letras, sob o *crivo do contraditório*, que trazia consigo...."

¿Ni idea?

He visto que debe de ser común en textos jurídicos...

¿Alguien ya ha tenido que traducir esto? Cualquier ayuda sería estupenda...

Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Camilato,

Para ajudar os expertos em espanhol, vou colocar a explicação do termo, ou tentar:
contraditório = 





> O princípio do contraditório é dos mais importantes da nossa  nova ordem constitucional, haja vista garantir um processo, judicial ou  administrativo, mais justo, porquanto objetiva proporcionar momentos em que as  partes envolvidas em determinada celeuma possam se defender eficazmente das  acusações obtemperadas pelo seu opositor.



crivo = Apreciação minuciosa; crítica.


----------



## Carfer

Literalmente, '_crivo_' es una criba. El '_contraditório_' es un principio básico del derecho procesal moderno. Significa que ambas partes tienen el derecho de exponer sus razones, sus argumentos, y de contradecir los argumentos de la parte contraria. Resulta del principio de la igualdad de las partes. A ese ejercício de la contradicción, a esa _criba_, llamamos en Portugal '_o contraditório_' y la verdad, la verdad judicial, es su resultado, plasmado en el fallo del juez o en la decisión final. '_Dizer com todas as letras_' es decir claramente, con toda seguridad. Así que la frase en portugués significa que alguién (quizás un testigo), sometido a las preguntas de los abogados de las partes (bajo la criba del contradictorio) dijo claramente que trajia con él algo. No soy experto en la terminología legal española, sin embargo me parece que la traducción literal '_bajo la criba del contradictorio_' será seguramente comprendida, al menos por los juristas (puede que los legos necesiten una explicación, pero eso ocurre sea cual sea la lengua)


----------



## andre luis

No Brasil,o Princípio do Contraditório,é o Princípio de Ampla Defesa.


----------



## camilato

Gracias Vanda, Carfer e André Luis.

Vocês sao ótimos!!

Al final opté por la traducción literal que sugirió Carfer...

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Literalmente, '_crivo_' es una criba. El '_contraditório_' es un principio básico del derecho procesal moderno. Significa que ambas partes tienen el derecho de exponer sus razones, sus argumentos, y de contradecir los argumentos de la parte contraria. Resulta del principio de la igualdad de las partes. A ese ejercício de la contradicción, a esa _criba_, llamamos en Portugal '_o contraditório_' y la verdad, la verdad judicial, es su resultado, plasmado en el fallo del juez o en la decisión final. '_Dizer com todas as letras_' es decir claramente, con toda seguridad. Así que la frase en portugués significa que alguién (quizás un testigo), sometido a las preguntas de los abogados de las partes (bajo la criba del contradictorio) dijo claramente que trajia con él algo. No soy experto en la terminología legal española, sin embargo me parece que la traducción literal '_bajo la criba del contradictorio_' será seguramente comprendida, al menos por los juristas (puede que los legos necesiten una explicación, pero eso ocurre sea cual sea la lengua)


 
Lo entendemos letrados y legos. Criba se utiliza como exámen minucioso y excluyente.

_Pasó la criba  de manera brillante_


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Lo entendemos letrados y legos. Criba se utiliza como exámen minucioso y excluyente.
> 
> _Pasó la criba de manera brillante_


 
Me lo había imaginado, pero no estaba seguro y además me puse a pensar que no siempre de los mismos objectos resultan identicos sentidos figurados en distintos idiomas. Ayer estaba especialmente prudente porque me había topado con una palabra española (_inri_) que, pese a la similitud cultural y a la identidad religiosa de Portugal y España no hizo su camino hacia al portugués. Existe '_irrisão_' con el mismo sentido, pero '_irrisão_' tiene su orígen en el latín, no en el rótulo de la cruz de Cristo. Así que me encanta saber que eso no pasó en este caso. Sin embargo, esos son otros cuentos, no quiero apartarme del tema del hilo.


----------



## Mangato

Ahora me doy cuenta que en la actualidad, con el sentido explicado, *criba*  está siendo sustituida por *filtro*. Tal vez por alejamiento cada vez mayor de la influencia del mundo agrario, o incluso por el desconocimiento del utensilio que tienen los más jóvenes. Pero a mí personalmente criba me resulta una palabra mucho más expresiva que filtro.

Saludos, y un estupendo domingo a todos.


----------



## andre luis

E poderia ser usada a palavra "tamiz" para crivo neste contexto?


----------



## Mangato

andre luis said:


> E poderia ser usada a palavra "tamiz" para crivo neste contexto?


 
Em España sim. E de feito usa-se. O "tamiz" sería um crivo ainda mais crítico


----------



## andre luis

Obrigado,Mangato.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Ahora me doy cuenta que en la actualidad, con el sentido explicado, *criba* está siendo sustituida por *filtro*.


 
'_Filtro_' se generalizó también en Portugal, sin embargo '_crivo_' permanece en expresiones como esta. A mí me parece que lo que pasa es que ya no se asocia la palabra al utensilio agrícola, por una parte. Por otra, '_peneira_' es la voz corriente para denominar una criba, así que '_crivo_' se suele usar casi sólo en el lenguaje culto, a que pertenecen frases como '_crivo do contraditório_'


----------



## argentinodebsas

Por lo que leí arriba, al parecer el _contraditório_ es lo que en español, o por lo menos en Argentina, se denomina _careo_.


----------



## Carfer

argentinodebsas said:


> Por lo que leí arriba, al parecer el _contraditório_ es lo que en español, o por lo menos en Argentina, se denomina _careo_.


 
Según el DRAE el careo es lo que en portugués se llama '_acareação_' y la '_acareação_' puede ocurrir durante el '_contraditório_' pero no es su sinónimo. El careo es cuando se ponen a una o varias personas en presencia de otra u otras, con objeto de apurar la verdad de dichos o hechos, es decir, cuando se confrontan dichas personas, en general testigos que dan de los hechos versiones distintas u opuestas.


----------



## Tomby

Resumindo senhores, como é que se diz em espanhol "crivo do contraditório"? Eu gostaria de saber? 
Um abraço!
TT


----------



## Carfer

Infelizmente, não apareceu até agora quem o dissesse de forma segura. 

Como se trata duma imagem (só o '_contraditório_' é que é um conceito jurídico, '_crivo_' é uma alegoria à forma como funciona) sugeri a tradução literal (_'criba del contradictorio'_), que me parece facilmente entendível.

Não temos nenhum jurista de língua espanhola que nos ajude?


----------



## camilato

"Mi" abogado sugirió:

*"criba del interrogatorio"*

*¿¿¿????*


----------



## Carfer

camilato said:


> "Mi" abogado sugirió:
> 
> *"criba del interrogatorio"*
> 
> *¿¿¿????*


 

En este caso, sí que puede ser, porque se trata de una declaración de alguién, se supone que bajo interrogatorio. 

Sin embargo hay que decir que lo que llamamos '_contraditório_' tiene un ámbito más extendido: es todo el proceso de exposición de argumentos y pruebas de una parte y de contradición de los argumentos y pruebas de la parte opuesta. No se limita a las deposiciones y interrogatorios y puede ser llevado a efecto por escrito, mientras que los interrogatorios suelen ser orales. En el proceso civil portugués, por ejemplo, hay, _grosso modo_, una fase escrita a la cual llamamos _'os articulados'_ y una fase oral (_'o julgamento'_, la vista oral)


----------



## Mangato

Especulación de lego

En el Derecho Civil español existe el procedimiento contradictorio. *O Crivo* sería el análisis miucioso de las alegaciones. Como no soy abogado es posible que esté escribiendo una _herejía_. Por favor no me quemen
contradictorio

Ahora veo que los  Tribunales  de Justicia aluden al debate contradictorio página 92


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Com licença:


Carfer said:


> En este caso, sí que puede ser, porque se trata de una declaración de alguién, se supone que bajo interrogatorio.
> 
> Sin embargo hay que decir que lo que llamamos '_contraditório_' tiene un ámbito más extendido: es todo el proceso de exposición de argumentos y pruebas de una parte y de contradición de los argumentos y pruebas de la parte opuesta. No se limita a las deposiciones y *e* interrogatorios y puede ser llevado a efecto por escrito, mientras que los interrogatorios suelen ser orales. En el proceso civil portugués, por ejemplo, hay, _grosso modo_, una fase escrita a la cual llamamos _'os articulados'_ y una fase oral (_'o julgamento'_, la vista oral)


 


Acho que o contraditório é o que chamam de “_*careo*_” deste lado, embora acredito que o _careo_ é só oral também. Porém, estou me aventurando em águas desconhecidas para mim.

Saudações.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Especulación de lego
> 
> En el Derecho Civil español existe el procedimiento contradictorio. *O Crivo* sería el análisis miucioso de las alegaciones. Como no soy abogado es posible que esté escribiendo una _herejía_. Por favor no me quemen
> contradictorio
> 
> Ahora veo que los Tribunales de Justicia aluden al debate contradictorio página 92


 
Herejía, no, para nada y seguro que ese es el espíritu de la cosa.


----------



## kiquito

escrutinio de argumentos contrapuestos


----------



## Carfer

kiquito said:


> escrutinio de argumentos contrapuestos



Sete anos passados, afasto-me das minhas hesitações iniciais e estou agora mais convencido de que a minha proposta inicial de traduzir literalmente por '_bajo la criba del contradictorio_' é perfeitamente adequada. Não porque as outras propostas se afastem da essência do conceito (o contraditório é a faculdade que cada uma das partes tem de questionar tudo o que possa influir na decisão final da causa) mas porque me parece bem ajustada ao caso concreto e às suas nuances. O contraditório (o termo existe e é usado em espanhol, inclusivamente na forma substantivada como em português, vide http://www.incipp.org.pe/media/uploads/documentos/principiocontradictoriotaboada.pdf) é, em sentido amplo, um princípio geral que abarca todo o processo e que subsiste mesmo quando uma das partes não contradiz, ou por opção (pode entender que é essa a melhor estratégia processual), ou por omissão. Quer isto dizer que para haver contraditório não é necessário que as partes esgrimam argumentos, invoquem factos ou apresentem provas, basta que lhes seja dada a possibilidade de o fazer. No limite, as partes até podem estar de acordo quanto aos factos, não havendo nessa medida contradição, mas extraírem deles conclusões diferentes e também não necessariamente opostas. Ainda assim, terá havido observância do princípio do contraditório. Nessa perspectiva, ainda que com prejuízo dessas particularidades, nada tenho a opor às outras traduções. Na frase proposta por camilato, porém, o sentido é mais restrito e concreto: refere-se ao interrogatório e contra-interrogatório do depoente, ao interrogatório cruzado a que é submetido quanto a factos, não propriamente aos argumentos das partes. E, se bem que _'escrutínio_' também contemple a ideia de um exame atento e minucioso que permite formar uma opinião, um julgamento, é um termo mais difuso e menos rico no seu significado do que '_crivo_' porque este tem implícita a ideia de fazer vir ao de cima a verdade, a de separar a verdade da mentira, a de, por via do contraditório, "joeirar" o depoimento para separar "o trigo"(a verdade) do "joio" (a falsidade). A frase de camilato não no-lo diz expressamente, mas é óbvio que desse "joeirar" do depoimento, da passagem do que o depoente disse pelo crivo do contraditório, acabou por sobressair, "com todas as letras", ou seja, claramente, um facto que até aí estava oculto, o de que ele "trazia consigo" sabe-se lá o quê, mas certamente algo relevante para a matéria a apurar.


----------

